# Fawns



## Rountree (Sep 20, 2009)

Is it legal to kill a fawn w/ spots on it in Georgia?


----------



## stev (Sep 20, 2009)

a deer is a deer in ga to kill .most dont shoot spots .


----------



## Rountree (Sep 20, 2009)

Thx.  I saw where a guy shot one on another thread and was wondering.


----------



## stev (Sep 20, 2009)

Rountree said:


> Thx.  I saw where a guy shot one on another thread and was wondering.


most let them grow to see what they will be for future deer.I myself would never shoot a spot ..


----------



## Rountree (Sep 20, 2009)

I would never shoot one.  I let a small doe walk Friday night cause it was so little.  I was shocked to see a guy post a pick of one in the Bow Hunting thread. Thx again.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Sep 20, 2009)

Rountree said:


> I would never shoot one.  I let a small doe walk Friday night cause it was so little.  I was shocked to see a guy post a pick of one in the Bow Hunting thread. Thx again.



Dude its the mans first bow kill - we all had our firsts. Some folks trash is anothers treasure - well same goes for deer. Whats a fawn to you is the deer of a lifetime for others. I would not give him a hard time about it. I am proud that we have another bow hunter - we can use all the sportsmen we can get.

As time goes on - he too will let others walk, but its his first kill - really its not a big deal what size deer it was.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=412646

I am happy for him... 
Just my opinion.


----------



## Rountree (Sep 20, 2009)

I am happy for him too.  He has one more kill than me.  However, I never said his deer is trash like you did.  I didn't give him a hard time.  I just wondered if it was legal.  I remember way back that it was not.  Sorry I rained on his parade.   Thanks for your enthusiasm!


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Sep 20, 2009)

Rountree said:


> I am happy for him too.  He has one more kill than me.  However, I never said his deer is trash like you did.  I didn't give him a hard time.  I just wondered if it was legal.  I remember way back that it was not.  Sorry I rained on his parade.   Thanks for your enthusiasm!



I did not call his deer trash - I used an analogy - you know a saying to get my point across.

aâ‹…nalâ‹…oâ‹…gyâ€‚â€‚/É™ËˆnælÉ™dÊ’i/  Show Spelled Pronunciation [uh-nal-uh-jee]  

–noun, plural -gies. 1. a similarity between like features of two things, on which a comparison may be based: the analogy between the heart and a pump.  
2. similarity or comparability: I see no analogy between your problem and mine.  
3. Biology. an analogous relationship. 
4. Linguistics. a. the process by which words or phrases are created or re-formed according to existing patterns in the language, as when shoon was re-formed as shoes, when -ize is added to nouns like winter to form verbs, or when a child says foots for feet. 
b. a form resulting from such a process. 
 5. Logic. a form of reasoning in which one thing is inferred to be similar to another thing in a certain respect, on the basis of the known similarity between the things in other respects. 

You know an analogy....


----------



## Rountree (Sep 20, 2009)

I was just asking a question, but you brought up
an analogous relationship.

'nuff said


----------



## sidekicks409 (Sep 20, 2009)

all i need to say is perfect kill shot is first spot behind front shoulder    i hunt for meat not the size of a dear so if it walks to close i eat it size dont matter but you cant eat horns


----------



## biggtruxx (Sep 20, 2009)

Roundtree get used to the rhetorical comments  everyone here has had them..... there are lots of people who seem to think they know you and what you mean when typing something......  MY GOD its the internet and as a famouse person once said..... its the worst form of communication there ever was. We all tend to read things and comprehend them to the way we think us ourselves would say it in that situation...... that's when we should just step back and think it through before bashing a guy for asking a simple question 


Roundtree its legal..... but i'd never do it unless i had to do it to survive


----------



## Milkman (Sep 20, 2009)

Rountree said:


> Is it legal to kill a fawn w/ spots on it in Georgia?



Yes it is, and it is also within the rules of this forum to post a thread and post a pic of that animal.


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 20, 2009)

Rountree said:


> Thx.  I saw where a guy shot one on another thread and was wondering.


We wondered when someone would come along and complain about it.  I think we made it almost a day.

What the guy done was legal and it's his first kill with a bow.  My congratulations go out to him!  

We've all taken our first deer, small, big, or in between.  I'm thankful and blessed enough that I hunt and hang with a group of folks that are congratulatory and not full of criticisms or despise on a job well done.


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 20, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> We wondered when someone would come along and complain about it.  I think we made it almost a day.
> 
> What the guy done was legal and it's his first kill with a bow.  My congratulations go out to him!
> 
> We've all taken our first deer, small, big, or in between.  I'm thankful and blessed enough that I hunt and hang with a group of folks that are congratulatory and not full of criticisms or despise on a job well done.



VERY well said....


----------



## Rountree (Sep 20, 2009)

biggtruxx said:


> Roundtree get used to the rhetorical comments  everyone here has had them..... there are lots of people who seem to think they know you and what you mean when typing something......  MY GOD its the internet and as a famouse person once said..... its the worst form of communication there ever was. We all tend to read things and comprehend them to the way we think us ourselves would say it in that situation...... that's when we should just step back and think it through before bashing a guy for asking a simple question
> 
> 
> Roundtree its legal..... but i'd never do it unless i had to do it to survive



Thx for your support!


----------



## Rountree (Sep 20, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Yes it is, and it is also within the rules of this forum to post a thread and post a pic of that animal.



I am aware of the rules here.  Trust me I have been warned enough for post like these getting out of hand!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 20, 2009)

To those of you who would never shoot a spotted one. You mite. I shot one unintentionally a few years back with a scoped rifle. Everybody makes mistakes, she was bedded and I was looking into the sun. It also didn't help that I was trying to find a blood trail for a deer that we thought was hit and bedded. Glad he got his first they are the hardest. Take time to do a little research before questioning legality. If it ain't legal the folks on here will let ya know plenty quick when the thread is removed.


----------



## Rountree (Sep 20, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> We wondered when someone would come along and complain about it.  I think we made it almost a day.
> 
> What the guy done was legal and it's his first kill with a bow.  My congratulations go out to him!
> 
> We've all taken our first deer, small, big, or in between.  I'm thankful and blessed enough that I hunt and hang with a group of folks that are congratulatory and not full of criticisms or despise on a job well done.



You are illiterate.  Please go back and see that I did not critisize his 1st kill.  I was kinda shocked to see a fawn dead by a hunter I must admit.  Back in my day when we had respect for our sport and wildlife having a chance to survive to it's highest potential we did not do this.  I see now that most think that if it is legal it is all good.  Even some of our moderators on this site think so.  I know that statement borderlines breaking the rules of this forum.  Well, I have learned it does for me anyway and I don't care.



"We wondered when someone would come along and complain about it."

By the way.  Who are "we" in the statement above?

Are you lurking in the skies to bash those that appose?


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 20, 2009)

Rountree said:


> You are illiterate.  Please go back and see that I did not critisize his 1st kill.  I was kinda shocked to see a fawn dead by a hunter I must admit.  Back in my day when we had respect for our sport and wildlife having a chance to survive to it's highest potential we did not do this.  I see now that most think that if it is legal it is all good.  Even some of our moderators on this site think so.  I know that statement borderlines breaking the rules of this forum.  Well, I have learned it does for me anyway and I don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Oppose"  Yet, I am the illiterate one. 

I can't speak for all, but most all moderators on this site enjoy watching folks take deer, no matter how big or small.  We've not forgotten our roots and realize that there must be a first for everything in order for a hunter to evolve.  We've taken a few small deer, and then we become more selective in what we take...  We encourage folks to do the same, not shun or criticize the hunters choice of what they choose to do as long as it's within the laws of this state.

As for the "we"... In the past, when someone has posted a picture as the one in question, folks have came along and bashed it, complained about it, etc...Knowing that, a few of the moderators and other folks have talked in the last day or so, knowing someone would come along and knock this mans deer, about the why, how, etc...

We were right, you came along.


----------



## Rountree (Sep 20, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> I can't speak for all, but most all moderators on this site enjoy watching folks take deer, no matter how big or small.  We've not forgotten our roots and realize that there must be a first for everything in order for a hunter to evolve.  We've taken a few small deer, and then we become more selective in what we take...  We encourage folks to do the same, not shun or criticize the hunters choice of what they choose to do as long as it's within the laws of this state.
> 
> As for the "we"... a few of the moderators and others folks have talked in the last day or so, knowing someone would come along and knock this mans deer, about the why, how, etc...
> 
> We were right, you came along.



As for you I have many PM about this too and I can tell you most are not happy.  By the way it has only been one day so get your facts right.  Let's call a truce!  The post that this man made is all good in every way.  I agree.  Congrats!  I really mean it!  However, you ever been around a non-hunter?  The 1st thing I get year after year is...  Bambi Killer!!! Last thing our sport needs is for us to front page it like this dude did.  I really don't care if it takes him 10 fawns to make a bowl of chilli.  Really!  it just looks bad in the big picture.  i was very hesitant to even do like you said...  make a post at all but i felt it worth the risk to save our sport's  face.  I let'em pass he don't and I understand! 1st deer.   I even went to another cat to make my thread.  But what about the way it looks.  What if some crazy Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- group found it.  Dude needs to think.  He has till Jan 1 to knock one.   I think it would have been better w/o the pic.  I appreciate you concern and look forward to hearng from you.


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 20, 2009)

Rountree said:


> As for you I have many PM about this too and I can tell you most are not happy.  By the way it has only been one day so get your facts right.  Let's call a truce!  The post that this man made is all good in every way.  I agree.  Congrats!  I really mean it!  However, you ever been around a non-hunter?  The 1st thing I get year after year is...  Bambi Killer!!! Last thing our sport needs is for us to front page it like this dude did.  I really don't care if it takes him 10 fawns to make a bowl of chilli.  Really!  it just looks bad in the big picture.  i was very hesitant to even do like you said...  make a post at all but i felt it worth the risk to save our sport's  face.  I let'em pass he don't and I understand! 1st deer.   I even went to another cat to make my thread.  But what about the way it looks.  What if some crazy Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- group found it.  Dude needs to think.  He has till Jan 1 to knock one.   I think it would have been better w/o the pic.  I appreciate you concern and look forward to hearng from you.



The outside world can't view what is in a PM.  They can only read what is out here on the board, and in that mans post, they'll only see positive reinforcement.  Until they click on threads such as this one.

I've learned in my few years of hunting that a true anti will be an anti, they won't change my views on hunting and I won't change their view against it.  What I won't do, is cater to them by watching what I say or do.   We kill, we don't "harvest".  We shoot deer, small, big or otherwise.  A deer is a deer.

What I will do, is try and maintain a united front.  I think it sends a clearer message to the "antis" that we are a brotherhood, we stand by each other, through thick and thin, big or small, and no matter what, we will not falter or give in to their petty demands.

IMO, making posts like the one you made, just fuels their fire.  They can now say "Look!  Even another hunter doesn't think it's right!".

But, like you said, enough is enough.  Good day.


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Sep 20, 2009)

he was told to pick a spot, and he did....make up his mind why don't ya.


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 20, 2009)

STUDENT-ARCHER said:


> he was told to pick a spot, and he did....make up his mind why don't ya.


----------



## sidekicks409 (Sep 20, 2009)

first one behind front shoulder       all tenderloin


----------



## Rountree (Sep 20, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> The outside world can't view what is in a PM.  They can only read what is out here on the board, and in that mans post, they'll only see positive reinforcement.  Until they click on threads such as this one.
> 
> I've learned in my few years of hunting that a true anti will be an anti, they won't change my views on hunting and I won't change their view against it.  What I won't do, is cater to them by watching what I say or do.   We kill, we don't "harvest".  We shoot deer, small, big or otherwise.  A deer is a deer.
> 
> ...



They can now say "Look!  Even another hunter doesn't think it's right!".

It's not right baby (deer) killer!  It's worse than baiting.  I bet there were more around this fawn he didn't see.  Just cause crap is legal does'nt make it right.  You need to get back to your so called town of God's Front Porch and revisit the issues.   

Yep, enough is enough!  If it smells like skunk it is skunk.


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 20, 2009)

Rountree said:


> They can now say "Look!  Even another hunter doesn't think it's right!".
> 
> It's not right baby (deer) killer!  It's worse than baiting.  I bet there were more around this fawn he didn't see.  Just cause crap is legal does'nt make it right.  You need to get back to your so called town of God's Front Porch and revisit the issues.
> 
> Yep, enough is enough!  If it smells like skunk it is skunk.





			
				Rountree said:
			
		

> I bet there were more around this fawn he didn't see.



Your point?  Do you think the "others" are standing around crying wondering where their sibling went? 

How asinine of a comment.

I doubt it.  They are feeding and enjoying life.

Either way, you won't get it, and I'm wasting my time trying to explain it.  Keep on fueling the fire if you wish.

While I'm on God's Front porch, eating tender backstrap and bacon, I'll be waving at you sitting on "Moral Mountain" looking at the world through rose colored glasses.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 20, 2009)

Rountree said:


> They can now say "Look!  Even another hunter doesn't think it's right!".



That doesn't make them right or the other hunter either.  

An "anti" is going to be "anti" whether the kill is a fawn, buttonhead, big 'ole nanny doe, or the Mack Daddy of the Forest. If you are worried about what they are going to say, stay home and don't deer hunt.

This message board is all about hunting and fishing. Taking the lives of animals is part and parcel of all that. I doubt anybody is surpised when they come to this site and see people talking about it and sharing stories and pictures of their kill/catch.

If the man fed his family with the meat and the kill was legal, that's good enough for me. I congratulate him on the fine kill. I know the meat is going to be tasty. I could care less what the antis think about it. In fact, I hope it makes them even angrier. That would make my day complete.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2009)

Judge not, lest ye be judged yourself...


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Sep 20, 2009)

All I really know is if one comes by me on a legal day I may shoot it for my first deer. I know I would for my first handgun deer.


----------



## Rountree (Sep 20, 2009)

Urada!!!


----------



## Rountree (Sep 20, 2009)

Everyone look for my new thread!!  Who can kill the smallest deer with spots with only days to go...  Yee haw!  Is that better?


----------



## Rountree (Sep 21, 2009)

*Go to my fishing post!*

I got a 3  inch Ghost Cat my little girl caught from our aquarium.  It is her first catch!  Praise her!!!  It is small but her first!


----------



## Rountree (Sep 21, 2009)

My son just lost his,  she is ugly but... she's the first.  I hope she is of age...


----------



## CAL (Sep 21, 2009)

Years ago when I was farming and a rain would come up,we would all get out and hunt up a small one like was pictured.After the kill we met up at ones farm,dressed the deer.Before night fell we had eaten the whole deer!Usually was about 10-12 there really hungry.It is some fine eating!Congratulations to the hunter,he is probably picking his teeth as I type!

There have been years when I wouldn't take anything but a small one.There is no comparrison to the quality of the meat when compared to an old rangy buck or an old tough doe.I like horns as well as the next hunter but they are sure tough to try to eat.Not much tougher than the meat attached to them is my experience.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Sep 21, 2009)

CAL said:


> Years ago when I was farming and a rain would come up,we would all get out and hunt up a small one like was pictured.After the kill we met up at ones farm,dressed the deer.Before night fell we had eaten the whole deer!Usually was about 10-12 there really hungry.It is some fine eating!Congratulations to the hunter,he is probably picking his teeth as I type!
> 
> There have been years when I wouldn't take anything but a small one.There is no comparrison to the quality of the meat when compared to an old rangy buck or an old tough doe.I like horns as well as the next hunter but they are sure tough to try to eat.Not much tougher than the meat attached to them is my experience.




Excellent Point and Post


----------



## biggtruxx (Sep 23, 2009)

Its pretty funny how we treat others here. Isnt it?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 25, 2009)

Don't feed the *TROLL* everyone is biting.


----------



## ChasingBucks (Sep 26, 2009)

I my self think it is wrong to kill a deer with spots give them time to grow heck that just might be the state record or a doe that throws off triplets or somthing that is just my opinion


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Sep 26, 2009)

*You need to read the forum rules*



Rountree said:


> Are you a D.A.?  I could not feed me, my wife and my six year old child off this handbag deer for more than a week.



Straight from the forum rule book:

"Posts containing personal attacks or harassing, inflammatory, vulgar, abusive, threatening, sexually-oriented, hateful, or obscene language are prohibited on this Forum. Posts violating this prohibition will be removed. A member who violates this prohibition may be banned from the Forum. This prohibition includes attempts to alter words or phrases to avoid technical violation of the rules. The Forum will act more harshly toward those who intended to achieve a violation of the intent of the Forum rules by "typing around the censors" or replacing vulgarity with phrases or words such as "!@&)!@$*". If you cannot communicate without using profanity or vulgarity then this is not the place for you. If you occasionally feel the need to be emphatic about making your point then use one or more of the many emoticons we have available, but do not resort to profanity."

Now what does D.A. stand for in your post? Is that a attempt to alter a wordage or phrase to be vulgar toned? Surely NOT.... 

Surely you would not break the rules, since you claim to be a person/sportsman of ethics... 

A ethical sportsman follows rules - even within a forum.

Your just looking to make personal attacks against folks - why?? What are you gaining? 

Your even telling moderators how it should be - maybe your right, but the rules are the rules and you should read them especially the quote from above!!!

If you have any questions go to this link:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=350414

Thank you for your consideration in this matter...


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 26, 2009)

Ouch!


----------



## MR.BIGBUCK (Sep 26, 2009)

*sorry*

Iv been in ga a many of years ill not tell how many but from 1953 and iv been hunting when they opened a season and iv never seen a law that said you could not shoot a fawn. At one time all we were aloud were bucks 1 a year then 2 then 3 and up to 12 now We could kill bucks or does but on doe only days there could not be no visible bone above the hair line. I my self have shot spotted deer and i have killed some pretty big bucks. all these people starting this stuff about little deer has not hunted long. if you hunt and at some time when bow hunting if you hunt long enough you will kill a little deer.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 27, 2009)

Some people need to mind their own business more and spend less time trying to run everybody else's life.


----------



## BPR (Sep 27, 2009)

Rountree came to a different part of the forum and asked a question.  He didn't ask the question in the original thread.  I don't think he was atacking the poster.  Just saying that it wasn't his thing to shot fawns.  Mine either.

Seems to me like everyone is over sensitive to the whole thing (especially the mods).  The man killed a baby.  Did you really think that everyone was going to say great job?


----------



## Throwback (Sep 27, 2009)

If anyone thinks it's illegal in GA to shoot a spotted fawn I'd be interested in seeing the law that says so. 


REAL interested. 


T


----------



## TBurnham (Sep 28, 2009)

BPR said:


> Rountree came to a different part of the forum and asked a question.  He didn't ask the question in the original thread.  I don't think he was atacking the poster.  Just saying that it wasn't his thing to shot fawns.  Mine either.
> 
> Seems to me like everyone is over sensitive to the whole thing (especially the mods).  The man killed a baby.  Did you really think that everyone was going to say great job?




Surely you jest. how can you even remotely compare what the man killed to a baby. A baby is a human child, what the man killed was a small deer. Bravo for him. Not everyone that hunts is looking for a monster. I for one hunt meat. I have not and will not shoot one with spots but as long as what he is doing/has done is legal.......coodoos to him!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 28, 2009)

Some folks just can`t let it be.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 28, 2009)

fi8shmasty said:


> There are over 80% of the folks on the board that would Not do it.
> 
> God Bless You Sir.



No there are 80% of the people  that voted in that poll wouldn't (about 150 have voted as of right now) , that is a far cry from 80% of the total board. 

T


----------



## whitworth (Sep 28, 2009)

*Mighty small skinny deer this time of year*

If you pay to do your butchering, you'll never ask that question again.


----------



## BPR (Sep 28, 2009)

TBurnham said:


> Surely you jest. how can you even remotely compare what the man killed to a baby. A baby is a human child, what the man killed was a small deer. Bravo for him. Not everyone that hunts is looking for a monster. I for one hunt meat. I have not and will not shoot one with spots but as long as what he is doing/has done is legal.......coodoos to him!!!



The word baby is not limited to only humans.  Look it up.  The man killed a baby deer.  Does that make you feel better?  

And there isn't hardly any meat on a fawn. The only advantage I see to it would be that you could put the whole thing on the grill at once.


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 28, 2009)

Fawns, the veal of the whitetail world.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 28, 2009)

Never understood why a man would pay somebody else to clean his deer for him, anyway...


----------



## 450rdawg (Sep 28, 2009)

Hankus said:


> To those of you who would never shoot a spotted one. You mite. I shot one unintentionally a few years back with a scoped rifle. Everybody makes mistakes, she was bedded and I was looking into the sun. It also didn't help that I was trying to find a blood trail for a deer that we thought was hit and bedded. Glad he got his first they are the hardest. Take time to do a little research before questioning legality. If it ain't legal the folks on here will let ya know plenty quick when the thread is removed.



Not if you pay attention to what you're doing.  You should be responsible enough to know what you're shooting and not just shoot because you see brown hair.  There's no reason to shoot a deer if you can't CLEARLY identify what you're pulling the trigger on.  As for research, I believe that's is what he's doing on this thread and the purpose behind it.

As for shooting fawns, I don't out of pure respect for the animal.  I prefer my efforts to be rewarded with more than just 10 pounds of meat, especially if I'm taking the time to dress and process it.  Feel free to do whatever you want for all I care.  Opinions are like....well you know.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 28, 2009)

I shot one once on ossabaw that dressed 28 pounds and it wasn't meatless. 


T


----------



## J C (Sep 28, 2009)

To congratulate someone on their first kill, even if it is a fawn, is one thing. Continuous support by senior forum members and experienced hunters, for killing fawns, is quite different.

Apparently the whole spectrum is represented here, from "if its brown its down" to those who attempt to move forward through the stages of hunting by making choices, and letting smaller deer walk.

Interesting topic, surprising, but interesting.


----------



## 450rdawg (Sep 29, 2009)

j c said:


> to congratulate someone on their first kill, even if it is a fawn, is one thing. Continuous support by senior forum members and experienced hunters, for killing fawns, is quite different.
> 
> Apparently the whole spectrum is represented here, from "if its brown its down" to those who attempt to move forward through the stages of hunting by making choices, and letting smaller deer walk.
> 
> Interesting topic, surprising, but interesting.



word!!!


----------



## Rip Steele (Sep 29, 2009)

BPR said:


> The word baby is not limited to only humans.  Look it up.  The man killed a baby deer.  Does that make you feel better?
> 
> And there isn't hardly any meat on a fawn. The only advantage I see to it would be that you could put the whole thing on the grill at once.


----------



## Dawgy_Daddy (Sep 30, 2009)

BPR said:


> The word baby is not limited to only humans.  Look it up.  The man killed a baby deer.  Does that make you feel better?
> 
> And there isn't hardly any meat on a fawn. The only advantage I see to it would be that you could put the whole thing on the grill at once.



They're a lot easier to drag and to load up on the 4 wheeler.


----------



## fi8shmasty (Oct 1, 2009)

To congratulate someone on their first kill, even if it is a fawn, is one thing. Continuous support by senior forum members and experienced hunters, for killing fawns, is quite different.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 1, 2009)

fi8shmasty said:


> To congratulate someone on their first kill, even if it is a fawn, is one thing. Continuous support by senior forum members and experienced hunters, for killing fawns, is quite different.



It all depends on _why_ you would kill them, too. 

T


----------



## dwills (Oct 1, 2009)

I personally carry a walmart bag in my fanny pack just in case I "accidentally" mistake a baby for a grown "adult" deer. That way I have handles to carry out my trophy. I then tan the whole hide to make into a coin pouch.


----------



## ChasingBucks (Oct 1, 2009)

No grown man should shoot a fawn


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 1, 2009)

ChasingBucks said:


> No grown man should shoot a fawn



If it is legal,a "grown man" should be able to decide for himself what he shoots.


----------



## turky93 (Oct 2, 2009)

Good lord what a discussion  
I know it has been said time and time again, but this kind of thing has got to stop. It's killing us as sportsmen. 
We constantly try to divide ourselves, and tell others what is right and what is wrong. 
We judge a man on his deer, and decide for him that he shouldn't have taken the deer because he's a grown man. It's ridiculous. 
If someone is legal, leave them alone. 
They may not need to kill a 140" buck to feel the excitement, or to be proud and grateful for what they were given, unlike so many people out there that think they'd be less of a man if they killed a deer that was below someone elses standards. 
We're all sportsmen, why do we divide ourselves up into bickering cliques?


----------



## Throwback (Oct 2, 2009)

ChasingBucks said:


> No grown man should shoot a fawn



I have heard some people say that a grown man should also not shoot a small buck. 

Personally, IMO, a grown man should mind his business and not other people's and what they do on their own land on their own time. 



T


----------



## ronmac13 (Oct 2, 2009)

Throwback said:


> I have heard some people say that a grown man should also not shoot a small buck.
> 
> *Personally, IMO, a grown man should mind his business and not other people's and what they do on their own land on their own time. *
> 
> ...





Truer words have never been spoken in regards to hunting.

All the talk about anti's and most people don't realize we are our own worst enemies.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 2, 2009)

Throwback said:


> I have heard some people say that a grown man should also not shoot a small buck.
> 
> Personally, IMO, a grown man should mind his business and not other people's and what they do on their own land on their own time.
> 
> ...





Here`s to you, T.


----------



## K80 (Oct 2, 2009)

BPR said:


> Rountree came to a different part of the forum and asked a question.  He didn't ask the question in the original thread.  I don't think he was atacking the poster.  Just saying that it wasn't his thing to shot fawns.  Mine either.
> 
> Seems to me like everyone is over sensitive to the whole thing (especially the mods).  The man killed a baby.  Did you really think that everyone was going to say great job?



That is the view from here as well although, this view can't see any post that may have been deleted.


----------



## schreck_1 (Oct 2, 2009)

Those who say there isn't enough meat on a fawn to justify the kill have apparently never shot a turkey or a rabbit.

Fawns are indeed amazing table fare.  Furthermore, I won't pass a shot on a fawn I am certain is a female on any property practicing QDM and struggling to meet doe harvest goals.  A fawn today is a doe and 2 fawns next year.

I won't shoot button bucks on managed property, but on properties without habitat and herd management I'd be happy to add one to the freezer.  Yummy.

Laws should always be followed even if you disagree with them.  However, I think the ecology of the herd is even more important at influencing moral decisions.


----------



## luv2drum (Oct 2, 2009)

I congratulate the fella on his first bow kill.  I think it should be up to each individual as long as it is legal.  I've seen guys that where just as excited to get a little button head for their first as a seasoned hunter would be to get one that could make the record books.


----------



## luv2drum (Oct 2, 2009)

How ever in my own humble opinion.  I do feel that some folks were a little hard on the guy who asked his question and stated his opinion.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 2, 2009)

Big or small it ain't nothing but a deer. 


"Anybody can kill a deer, it takes a man to kill a varmint"
Ben Lily



T


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 2, 2009)

Throwback said:


> Big or small it ain't nothing but a deer.
> 
> 
> "Anybody can kill a deer, it takes a man to kill a varmint"
> ...



Some of those "holier than thous" would turn their nose up at Ben to, T. I`ve got a book with some of his life story in it. Have you read up on him?


----------



## Dawgy_Daddy (Oct 2, 2009)

Maybe he should have watched it and waited for a week, spots would be gone, and then it would be a mature deer. right?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 2, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Some of those "holier than thous" would turn their nose up at Ben to, T. I`ve got a book with some of his life story in it. Have you read up on him?



Ben was da man. He was one tough ole sucker. I read his story many years ago when I was a teenager, I immediately wanted to head out west with my .30/30 and my Plotts.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 2, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Some of those "holier than thous" would turn their nose up at Ben to, T. I`ve got a book with some of his life story in it. Have you read up on him?



Minimally, he is on my "list"

T


----------

